# Un mac pour les photographes ?



## lestranger (17 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
Mon père n'arrêtant pas de raler envers son iMac 20" acheté en septembre dernier, j'ai décidé de vous demander conseil... En effet, il pratique la photo (scan des négatifs et impression en piezographie); jusqu'à l'achat de son dernier mac, il était relativement satisfait de son emac étant donné que l'écran était un tube donc, fiable sur les contrastes, l'homégeneité, et patin couffin. Mais évidemment avec cet iMac on est loin du WYSIWYG... ;-) Il paraitrait que le 24" serait plus apte à ce genre d'application...
Ce que je lui aies conseillé était de s'acheter un mac mini avec un écran cathodique de bonne qualité... Mais avez vous remarqué qu'il y en a que pour les écrans plats en ce moment ??
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## ntx (17 Mai 2008)

Malheureusement si tu veux un écran cathodique, il faut souvent aller dans le haut de gamme, le reste ayant presque totalement disparu au profit du LCD : ça s'appelle le "progrès". Mais parmi les LCD, il y a aussi une grande diversité dans la qualité : par exemple un 24" peux aller de 300  à plus de 1000  suivant le type de dalle utilisé. Donc peut être faut-il que ton père monte en gamme, le mieux serait qu'il aille essayer différents modèles pour constater s'il y a, à ses yeux, une réelle différence en fonction du prix.
Tu peux trouver des "évaluations" sur des sites comme LCD-Compare ou Les numériques qui propose une intéressante rubrique "face à face".


----------



## moonwalk9r (17 Mai 2008)

Oui, le mieux c'est de garder son iMac et de lui coller un ecran secondaire haute qualité et calibré comme il le souhaite


----------



## laf (17 Mai 2008)

C'est sûr que pour un photographe exigent, il ne pouvait pas tomber pire que sur ce 20". Ca ne veut pas dire que tous les LCD sont mauvais pour la photo. Il faut rechercher les tests qui sont orientés photos pour avoir des réponses. En 24", il y a même beaucoup plus cher que 1000&#8364;...

Et comme indiqué, un écran en plus de l'iMac peut être une bonne alternative, à condition de bien le choisir.


----------

